# Newbie with question.



## JackG (Jul 4, 2016)

First let me say hello from Central Florida.

I got my first cow on Friday afternoon. I brought it home and put him in
the hard pen. He has not yet eaten anything and has drank very little water.

Is this normal?

He is Brahman bull calf about 250 lbs. He was grazing with the other calves when
I got him. How long should it take for him to calm down and eat? I was told he was
eating grain.......but not here.


----------



## vdagiel (May 11, 2016)

That's why I like to buy calves in pairs.
After about three or four days he'll start eating. He's a herd animal and missing his herd.


----------



## JackG (Jul 4, 2016)

Thanks for your input, what about not drinking? Should I be concerned?


----------



## cotopaxi14 (Jun 6, 2015)

This is all normal. Just let him adjust to his new environment. Also you might look into buying a second calf.


----------



## JackG (Jul 4, 2016)

Thanks for the input, on Friday he did start eating a little grain, not much. Yesterday, I borrowed a pasture horse from a neighbor and put in with him. The effect was immediate. Instead of pacing the fences or hiding under the low hanging oak, he is out grazing in the middle of the field with the horse.......calm as can be.


Wife and I are going out looking for another one today.....


----------



## sduncan (Jul 21, 2016)

What can I do to maximize profits with my heifers other than marketing her calves well


----------



## vdagiel (May 11, 2016)

Sell beef by the side already processed.
Organic is a hot seller.


----------



## stock__contractorBB (Jun 6, 2016)

You should buy calves in pairs, just give him time to eat and drink


----------



## godhan (Feb 3, 2017)

don't very its a miner problem for cows. many cows are not eating the food . because july month is so hot. so cows are digestic system power are slow and they are not eating the food and have very little drink water.


----------



## GFFARMS (Nov 19, 2017)

JackG said:


> First let me say hello from Central Florida.
> 
> I got my first cow on Friday afternoon. I brought it home and put him in
> the hard pen. He has not yet eaten anything and has drank very little water.
> ...


He just need a little time to adapt if you can from now on try and buy them in pairs. I know it’s expensive sometimes but well worth it.


----------



## Kaitlin Schwarz (Jun 28, 2018)

It is worth, as it will last for the long time period.


----------

